# Confused about foreign pension plans?



## Ben5676 (Apr 9, 2020)

How am I supposed to know if my canadian pension plan is considered a trust in the US?

I contribute in my paychecks to the CPP as well as my work pension plan(am a public servant) 

I have NO IDEA how to tell if these are trusts/reportable in USA????


----------

